# Started my Muay Thai Training



## notalent (Dec 23, 2005)

I started my Muay Thai adventure last Monday. And all I can say is holy crap is it a cardio workout! Classes are 4 nights a week. I managed to go to the first 3, then got sick, had to take a week off, now I'm going to my fifth class tonight.

I don't have any problems with the punches, elbows so far, but that darn rear kick is totally beyond me  One of my biggest problems was my stance at first, I was turning sideways instead of square.

I don't know if it has to deal with my severe lack of flexibility, but it's been frustrating. The class is totally interactive. 90% of the time, you are hitting thai pads, so my lack of kicking sucks. We do drills that you have to kick like 5 times fast in a row, I'm lucky if I get 2. I'm more concerned with my technique than power/speed. 

I'm enjoying the class VERY much though. The instructors and other students are a great bunch of people and tell me I'm doing good. But, I stress over that darn kick. I need to relax more during the exercises since a lot of the time, I'm tensed up, thinking of how to kick, etc. Along with that tension my breathing is all wrong most the time, hehe. Ya, I'm all messed up 

Well, I've closed my office door, and I'm here at work, doing some shadow kicking, trying to get that hip rotation and my front foot to pivot as I kick

Some people just learn slower than others, I'm in that slow catergory I guess


----------



## mantis (Dec 23, 2005)

good to hear
it's still ur first week so notalent
later in a couple of months u gotta change ur name to 'talent'
g'luck


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2005)

notalent said:
			
		

> I started my Muay Thai adventure last Monday. And all I can say is holy crap is it a cardio workout! Classes are 4 nights a week. I managed to go to the first 3, then got sick, had to take a week off, now I'm going to my fifth class tonight.
> 
> I don't have any problems with the punches, elbows so far, but that darn rear kick is totally beyond me One of my biggest problems was my stance at first, I was turning sideways instead of square.
> 
> ...


 
Thats Awesome!! Glad to hear that you're enjoying the class!!  I know its easier said than done, but try not to get too frustrated.  With time and lots of hard work, things will eventually get much easier.

I can relate to what you're saying about the kicking.  My FMA instructor incorporates some of the Thai style kicking into our Arnis class.  Needless to say, after years of throwing a Karate type kick, its pretty frustrating to break a habit that youve had for a long time.

Keep us updated on how the classes are going!!

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

Good for you! Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## notalent (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the words of encouragement

Last night's class was brutal. Every class I get winded, soaked in sweat, but last night...It was near the end and I don't remember a time in which I was that winded and exhausted, I couldn't even keep my hands up. We did a lot of punch combos mixed in with kicks and my entire body hurts when I move.

We did some timed sparring and it was the first time I've been kicked in the head in my life, hehe. 

I've got to really, really work on my footwork. I'm standing still a lot of times, esp when I see a kick coming, I need to step back fast, then attack.

We have the entire week off next week. So, I'm going to work on my rear kick on the heavy bag I have here.

The instructor last night had fought on the pro curcuit out there in vegas, and I held some pads when he demonstrated a drill...and all I can say is holy crap when he kicked those pads...explosive power.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you're having a great time in class. Glad you found something you enjoy so much. Don't be hard on yourself about your kicks and stamina. You're just starting out. Skill and endurance take time to build. If your instuctor and classmates tell you you're doing good, then you are.


----------



## muaythaiart.com (Mar 30, 2006)

I wish you sucess with training.


----------

